# Going stripper fishing need help!!!



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey OGF members,
Going fishing for stripper fishing for the first time and i'm running into a problem, I've never gone for them before. So i'm asking all you guys a few things:
1) What do I need as far as tackle?
2) What are some good techniques to use?
3) What else do I need to know?


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

srcasticman said:


> Hey OGF members,
> Going fishing for stripper fishing for the first time and i'm running into a problem, I've never gone for them before. So i'm asking all you guys a few things:
> 1) What do I need as far as tackle?
> 2) What are some good techniques to use?
> 3) What else do I need to know?



1 - lots of dollar bills
2- fold lenthwise between fingers, hold arm at 45 degrees, wave dollar back with wrist for subtle presentation...
3- careful where you touch stripper, can be very harmful (to you). Practice C&R

As for stripers, never had much luck, lol.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice vkutsch!


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Srcasticman, 

This site is the most comprehensive freshwater striper site that I have found:

http://www.arkansasstripers.com/

Both stripers and strippers can take quite a few dollars.


----------



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

dollar bills eh.....that's where i've been going wrong! I guess they don't like when you give them coupons. Thanx guys for the help.


----------

